# Car Purchase



## Adream (Jul 3, 2016)

Can anyone advise please. If I purchase a second hand car, does the seller / garage service and mot it before purchase and can anyone recommend garage / sales room to buy a second hand car in Paphos.

We are hoping to make lots of friends here on Cyprus Forum, and would be great if one of you great guys and gals out there in Forum world could guide me and my partner through the requirements and needs of living in Paphos, 
Meds, car purchase, health cards ect.,

Ray & Margaret


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

We bought our car from Simon Emery (Deals on Wheels) It came with a Full MOT, Full service and Full guarantee. Plus a full tank of petro and two free oil changes. Not bad eh. (moderated)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Make sure you see the MOT documents before parting with a penny. 
Friends of ours bought a car from a garage which is often recommended on here and when stopped by the police after a few months it turned out the vehicle had not had any MOT for 2 years.
It cost them dear in fines.

Jut because one person has a good experience with a garage should not make you complacent and assume everything will go as well for you. Check, check and treble check before purchasing.


PM me for the name of the garage as naming and shaming is not allowed on the forum.


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

We bought a car from SC Motors a couple of weeks ago - very pleased thus far! We visited several second hand car dealers and test drove several cars, but they had the type we wanted in the right condition etc.

As Veronica says check the MOT certificate and the road tax before you part with any money! Good Luck


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

thinking of buying car from dealer as believe they will do the registration process for you. looking
like buying a cheapish small car just to start with then can take our time looking for a nice 1 when moved over. will still have to rent car from airport to get us 3 dogs, their crates & cases in but can return it next day. can leave new car at our apartment.
found a fiesta for 3700 euros at a dealer in paralimni. but wondering if you can haggle over the price. husband saying no as a dealer but then isnt everything negotiable in cyprus
nice surprise when got insurance quote. 230 euro with any driver fully comp including breakdown cover


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes.Everything is negotiable. Haggle then re haggle. Try for extras ie.free tank of fuel. free oil change. etc. Good luck.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's definitely always worth negotiating even with a dealership.
Don't go for t he first vehicle that catches your eye. Test drive 2 or 3 at least before making your mind up.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> It's definitely always worth negotiating even with a dealership.
> Don't go for t he first vehicle that catches your eye. Test drive 2 or 3 at least before making your mind up.




not really bothered about this car as only want cheap run about for dogs and to go to beach & get full of sand. will take time looking for a better car when settled. not really a lot of choice in hatchbacks in cyprus. lots i dont like mazda, toyota & few others. this dealer has all these plus a very nice renault megane for 2700 but husband says are crap & better with ford. has 2 1 blue & black which i think looks nicer. also has ford fusions but looked at some when driving today but are ugly things.
have a nice red fiat 500 convertible but is 9000 euro. then is a bit too small for 3 dogs. and husband says no way!!!! then know will get rude comments but looking her at the pink fiat 500 convertibles. i think they are lovely.

did thnk of asking for insurance to be included if full price. they do insurance and now have quote from abbeysure for 230 euro will see how much they quote


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's no point to having a convertible in Cyprus and even less point in having a pink car anywhere.

You seem to be rejecting Japanese cars which I think is shortsighted as they are the most reliable and have best and cheapest parts access.

You say there is not really a lot of choice in hatchbacks in Cyprus which is an interesting view. I can spot hatchbacks from Mercedes, BMW, Ford, Vauxhall, Toyota, Honda, Mazda, Subaru, Audi, Volkswagen, Renault, Kia, Dacia, Nissan, Citroen, Volvo, Mitsubishi, Fiat - so a fairly limited choice of only 18 or more manufacturers and probably around 50 different models. :confused2:

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> There's no point to having a convertible in Cyprus and even less point in having a pink car anywhere.
> 
> You seem to be rejecting Japanese cars which I think is shortsighted as they are the most reliable and have best and cheapest parts access.
> 
> ...



knew you'd say that LOL. know every1 tried to put me off convertibles but speaking to lady that lives in cyprus who buys 1 every summer, as she said you dont have to have roof down if very hot. then just like a normal car. 
afraid i've got obsessed with pink cars!!! seen lovely mini cooper convertibles and a land rover sport. think as husband & sons say not having pink i'm enjoying winding them up.
like the mercedes & audi hatchbacks but higher priced not really a rough use car. not seen any small Kia's for sale. like mitsubishi's but ony had shoguns & L200 and can imagine trying to park it at Nissi beach. last few hire cars have been VW up's. loved them but dont think been made long enough to get cheap.

( moderated. Racism is not appreciated here)

Do you know anything about Kia Ceed estate cars?? need to hire something big at larnaca airport. plan is to drive probably 4 suitcases to apartment in ayia napa, return to airport when hopefully animals cleared customs or whatever. then put 3 big dog crates and dog in car. looks like europecar only place that can return car in ayia napa. only have option of 1 estate car the Kia Ceed or a MPV hate those things got a seat alhambra. or possibly a jeep but more expensive & only found the "toy" jeeps. smaller & not sure if enough room. not like the good old land rovers & shoguns.
will avoid driving past hire car place with 3 dogs in back. sure its in small print somewhere about no animals LOL

didnt realise til few weeks ago that dogs are banned from buses in cyprus


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> hate honda & things like nissan micra's think as living in london its what all the indian people drive


I'm trying to decide whether that comment is racist or just stupid.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

French cars are not a good idea here as parts are expensive, same with Fords and the like. Despite your dislike for Japanese cars for your strange reasons they are the best bet here as they are easier to get repaired and parts are cheaper than European cars. 
Almost all makes here have hatchback versions, usually 4x4 which are in fact big hatchbacks. 
Honda, Toyota, Mitsubishi, Subaru, Nissan, etc are far the most sensible choice of vehicle in Cyprus.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> French cars are not a good idea here as parts are expensive, same with Fords and the like. Despite your dislike for Japanese cars for your strange reasons they are the best bet here as they are easier to get repaired and parts are cheaper than European cars.
> Almost all makes here have hatchback versions, usually 4x4 which are in fact big hatchbacks.
> Honda, Toyota, Mitsubishi, Subaru, Nissan, etc are far the most sensible choice of vehicle in Cyprus.



husband doesnt like french cars since was looking for new van & told not to touch them. then bought transit and nothing but trouble with it. only subaru's i know are the impreza which i would love but doesnt really fit the idea of a cheap car for rough use.

just dont like most japanese cars much. tho must be good as all the rental companys have nissan notes and micra's. noticed last 2 trips sixt seem to have lots of Kia's. look nice but had i think a picasso in august & had to change down in gears to get up hills. unlike the 2 VW UPS we had that flew up hills great little cars


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> only subaru's i know are the impreza which i would love but doesnt really fit the idea of a cheap car for rough use.
> 
> just dont like most japanese cars much. tho must be good as all the rental companys have nissan notes and micra's. noticed last 2 trips sixt seem to have lots of Kia's. look nice but had i think a picasso in august & had to change down in gears to get up hills. unlike the 2 VW UPS we had that flew up hills great little cars


Subaru's are well built, tough cars and Impreza's excel in rough use however I would be concerned about the lack of ground clearance for off-road use. The Subaru Forester would be ideal, speaking from experience.

I think you'll find a Picasso is a Citroen but you might possible have meant a Kia Picanto but it's difficult to tell from the rather confused explosion of words.

I think most manufacturers install gear levers so that you can change gears up and down, notably when going up hills. It is not a fault on the car.

If you did not change gear on the VW Up it must have been an automatic. I simply do not accept that the UP with it's tiny 3 cylinder engine is capable of going up serious hills without changing down. Unless you drive everywhere in 2nd gear.

Your dislike of Japanese cars per se is given without any explanation at all and is rather irrational. But ignoring that and observing your general comments on cars and your reactions to the replies offered, it is clear that you will not take a blind bit of notice of what anyone on here says and the car you will end up with will be determined by either confused emotions, lowest price or best salesman.

I will of course be giving a wide berth to any pink convertibles stacked up dangerously with an overload of crates and suitcases that I spot rolling back down hills with a henpecked passenger cowering in terror and a driver screaming copious amounts of verbal diarrhea aimed at the gear stick.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> Subaru's are well built, tough cars and Impreza's excel in rough use however I would be concerned about the lack of ground clearance for off-road use. The Subaru Forester would be ideal, speaking from experience.
> 
> I think you'll find a Picasso is a Citroen but you might possible have meant a Kia Picanto but it's difficult to tell from the rather confused explosion of words.
> 
> ...




can never make out if you are being rude/nasty or joking.
wouldnt be taking crates & suitcases in whatever car we buy, need big type car to do that from airport hence why looking for an estate car to rent from airport for few days. not successfully as not many about only ones that have are ones with bad reviews like Dollar
as been driving for over 40 years obviously know why gear sticks are fitted. but doesnt change that the little UP flew up hills in 4th gear wheras the Kia had to change down to 3rd gear. not a big hill but the dual carriageway between the 2 roundabouts going into paralimni you are right i did mean a picanto not picasso get confused with the Kia's as only see the bigger sportage in uk

wont be swayed at all by the best salesman. lowest price will be important and being female will choose the nicest looking car. and yes i'm afraid colour will be an influence. not that fussy but hate green & not keen on dark blue. i dont ignore the car advice and agree about not getting a french car. 
sorry if you think no reasonable reason for not liking japanese cars but afraid despite the fact they may be a good choice i just dont like the look of them. 

isnt there any1 on here that doesnt hate pink cars????? put photo on my fb page and had loads of likes & people saying its lovely. anyway wont look pink for long in cyprus. even when havent had the dust/sand storms our cars have had a layer of sandy coloured dust. luckily didnt care as hire cars but can see husband doing a lot of car washing

also do kind of agree about the convertible argument. but as said previously you can always drive it without roof down. not a hassle as would have roof up overnight anyway when parked. was caught out last october when parked outside hotel & left all the windows open as was 1 of the hot evenings. then it poured down & hour or so later thought oh S*** we left windows open. so nice wet soggy seats!!!!

so ideally by end of summer will have nice BMW or Merc 4 seater convertible & little dog/beach car. hoping the euro rate improves at least a little by then as husband already saying we wont have as much money left so i have got to cut down on what i buy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> can never make out if you are being rude/nasty or joking.


Give it time madmum. You'll get used to Petes sense of humour.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Give it time madmum. You'll get used to Petes sense of humour.




Thanks for that can never work out if he's being nasty & rude or joking.
i remember his nasty comment about someone "bringing more bloody horrible cats" to cyprus and i commented & he said actually likes them and was joking

afraid my family call me a crazy cat woman and in fact as bad with dogs & horses!!


If it makes him happier i've just realised i actually do like some nissans. like the Juke, nirvana & other jeeps/trucks. just not the popular little hatchback types


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> If it makes him happier i've just realised i actually do like some nissans. like the Juke, nirvana & other jeeps/trucks. just not the popular little hatchback types


I don't like the little hachbacks either, much prefer a nice 4x4. I prefer being higher than sitting close to the road in a little tin can. Plus 4x4s give much more freedom to explore some of the less accessible parts of this lovely island.


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I don't like the little hachbacks either, much prefer a nice 4x4. I prefer being higher than sitting close to the road in a little tin can. Plus 4x4s give much more freedom to explore some of the less accessible parts of this lovely island.



are the beaches your side of the island easier to park at?? Nissi is a nightmare even in may with the little VW UP. so wouldnt even try with a 4X4. i prefer Landa as not as crowded & can park easily with few minutes. but daughter loves Nissi even tho only 10 she loves all the disco music & crowds. even saying no way am i driving there in august will go by bus. shocked she said ok if means we go. only 5 mins from apartment but not realised will be without the lilo, boogie board & all the baggage normally chucked in car for beach


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently rented a Kia Ceed through Euro car at Larnaca airport because I had 6 huge suitcases of total130kg; it was not as big as I thought! However with seats down I got them all in but JUST,it was an ok car to drive and like you said the biggest they offer. Few days later I swapped it for a cheaper car; they gave me a Kia Picanto; I was EXTREMELY disappointed with it. Air con very weak, and car drifted of road and didn't hold any corners at all, felt like it was going to fly off the mountain roads, also it was so noisy due to engine size and having to hammer it to overtake, the revs were of the chart! I took it back early and complained, got money back. I purchased a cheap Nissan Navara; great truck, solid, lots of space for all dogs, and I won't care if it gets dirty with sand etc; it's for off roading, (need the ground clearance) beach stuff and garbage removal. I am importing a car from the uk to do longer haul airport runs etc. I love Japanese cars, very reliable, and will go on and on. I speak from experience, I had a Suburu which when I finished with it had done 295,000 miles and was still going strong. I then moved to Mercedes which was a fantastic gas guzzling car and total luxury but a pile of C**p in the snow. Being a German car it was extremely well made, and an 'armchair' to drive.Will probably now buy a large Toyota or Audi. Thankfully the Nissan Navara has plenty of room for the dogs and crates and I have left it ( cheaply) at airport awaiting my return. Have a hunch though battery may be dead when I return after having been left for a month.. Good luck with your 'pink' car, you will be easily spotted!! The Navara cost me 371 to insure third party because I have not driven in UK for 4 years ( I live in Israel) and they wouldn't accept my full no claims from then, hence I could only get 3rd party, and I'm the only driver! It was hard for me to get any insurance due to this!


----------

